# Help - Oatmeal overnight in the crockpot?



## MissSJ (Oct 23, 2005)

Has anyone made oatmeal overnight in a crockpot before? I'd like to do this tonight but I am not sure how. I have steel cut oats, would I keep the water to oat ratio the same as when I am making it on the stovetop? I got the idea for oatmeal overnight in Dr. Sears' book _The Healthiest Kid on the Block_ but I don't think they explain how to do it. Any ideas are appreciated!

SJ


----------



## nathansmom (Nov 28, 2003)

I keep it the same on the water. However I no longer make oatmeal or similar things in the crockpot. I now use the rice cooker. I think it comes out better that way. I premeasure the oats/cereal the night before and when I wake up in the morning I add the water and start cooking. It's usually done by the time I finish getting ready in the morning.


----------



## sedalbj (Mar 17, 2004)

I love my steel cut oats, but they are tricky since they won't soak if you just throw them in water. i still can't figure out the baked oatmeal recipes, which bums me out! i would think that if you put them on low all night in the crock pot they would be ready by morning (hmm, i wonder if that would work for baked oatmeal, ymm).


----------



## Malva (Nov 2, 2005)

Here is a link to the baked oatmeal thread:

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=470679

Everything you've ever wanted to know about oatmeal in the slow cooker and more.


----------



## rachelagain (Jun 15, 2006)

I did oatmeal in the crockpot once, it takes less time to cook, so it works if you are up late at night and up early in the morning.
But I didn't care for the amount of waste- I did coat the bottom and sides with grease, but alot still stuck and cooked on. I also used my larger crockpot, and I think it would have helped to use the smaller one so it would take up more space.
I have made the baked oatmeal (#1 recipe in baked oatmeal thread) and it was a big hit-- no waste there, everything came off clean.


----------



## StillForest (Nov 27, 2001)

I make oatmeal in the crockpot at least a couple times of week. Can't do baked outmeal during the week because of the late to bed/early to rise problem...DH eats breakfast at 5:30-6AM.... I butter the inside of the crockpot and use 2 cups of oats and 5 cups of water and milk (usually 2-3 cups of milk) and throw in whatever fruit and nuts I have around. I increased the liquid that was in the original recipe I found (had intitial problems with sticking) and haven't had any problem with sticking. I cook it on low overnight (usually about 6-8 hours). We did have problems with stickiness when I accidentlly put it on high for the night







. We love it! HTH!


----------



## Wabi Sabi (Dec 24, 2002)

I've been making oatmeal in the crockpot a couple times a week lately. I've found that you really have to use a small crockpot- it burns horribly in my big one. Even for my small crockpot, I have to make twice as much as I really need in order to fill the crock up enough to have it not get all funky. I do have a bit of an issue with it sticking- never thought to try buttering the pot! I'll have to try that when I make it tonight. I may also try adding a little more water like someone else suggested.

Anyhow, here's my recipe that fits well into my 4 qt. crockpot:

2 c. steel cut oats
4 c. water
1 c. dried cranberries, raisins, blueberries, cherries,dates or whatever other dried fruit you'd like (I usually use a mixture of several different kinds)
4 T. maple syrup
3 t. apple pie spice (or cinnamon with a pinch of nutmeg, cloves, etc)

Combine it all together in the crockpot and let it cook on low overnight. As I mentioned earlier, I may try buttering the crock or adding an extra cup of water the next time to see how that works. Even so, it is soooo good that I don't mind if it sticks, LOL.


----------



## Benji'sMom (Sep 14, 2004)

It only takes about 2 hours in my slow cooker, I can't let it cook all night or it will burn.


----------

